# ZHENGZHOU | Glory Haige Towers | 200m x 2 | 43 fl x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Glory Properties 国瑞地产






荥阳市2021年第二批13个重大项目集中开工 | 附项目介绍_郑上网


5月11日，在郑州新材料产业园区荥阳光学产业园项目现场，荥阳市举行2021年第二批重大项目集中开工仪式， 这既是对荥阳项目建设成果的



www.371z.com





By 郁闷的小飞鱼


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

